
Using Twitter OAuth Properly - tswicegood
http://www.travisswicegood.com/index.php/2010/07/07/using-twitter-oauth-properly
======
eclark
I completely disagree. I think the burden of having to authorize two
applications is much higher than having to authorize one that will have a
little extra power that I may or may not use.

